# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Хабаровск!

## subpar

I have some very beautiful pictures. I will scan them, soon. But until then, do you know of this town? Is it famous in Russia?

----------


## MasterAdmin

It surely is one of the most famous cities on the Russian Far East. It's actually the center of the Russian Far East and has undergone a great architectural revival and upgrade lately. The church you see on my icon is located in Khabarovsk  ::

----------


## subpar

I have that cathedral in one of my pictures. What is the name of it?

----------

